
Ask HN: Does anyone depend on Clickpass to log in? - pg
I'm thinking of getting rid of it.  Is that going to inconvenience anyone?
======
caw
I use clickpass; I didn't know how to make an account otherwise. If you keep
allowing me to log in from Google I'd be cool with ditching clickpass
specifically.

------
utunga
I hated it - as it took too long to log in.

But didn't know how to log in otherwise - and keep my account.

Keeping access to my account was the main thing (preferred username + some
karma)

Fortunately, thanks to other comments in this thread I set my password -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/changepw> \- and I am now more more than happy
for you to ditch it (personally).

~~~
Inversechi
Thanks for this... Now I don't have to use clickpass either! Disliked the long
login also.

------
nantes
I did until just a moment ago.

For others that want to set up a password:

I just tried logging in with my username only. I was then presented with a
link to "email yourself a new password." Clicked that, had a new password in 2
second and logged in with it.

I do not however, have any idea how to set my own password.

~~~
qx24b
You can go to <http://news.ycombinator.com/changepw> to change your password
when you are logged in.

The link is available through your profile, 4th from the bottom.

------
rileywatkins
I use Clickpass on the login page, but I would be okay with getting rid of it
if I was able to migrate my account from OpenID to HN.

------
r4vik
I use it, no idea what my password is

~~~
selectnull
Me too. I have never created a password for HN. Is there a way to create one
now and keep the account?

~~~
gergles
Me three.

------
rickette
I use it. I expect more people use it, it's OpenID after all.

------
dgunn
I use it. If I have a password, I don't know what it is.

------
noodle
nope. i have clickpass set up, but i never use it because its just
easier/faster for me to enter my user/pwd.

